# How Do You Eat Cookies?



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Way off topic here, but I need your help resolving an argument. I ate a chocolate chip cookie "upside down", meaning that the top of the cookie was facing down when I bit it.

My argument is that the top of the cookie is the best part, in terms of appearance, texture, and flavor. Therefore it makes sense that this is the part you want touching your tongue.

My wife says that this is confectionery heresy, and that cookies are meant to be eaten in the same way they are oriented on the plate. Anything less is an affront to God and nature.

What say you good people? Do you tend to eat your cookies a certain way, does it depend on the cookie, or do you just cram them in as fast as you can without worrying about orientation? 

*Follow up - I'm allowing myself sugar for the first time all year. Since I'm eating cookies, what's your favorite? I'm going all out before I go back to caring about my health next week.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sorry - I'm with your wife on this one...

For me its Bretons.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Face up looking at the pretty side of the cookie . Eating should also involve the sense of sight for maximum pleasure . Speaking as a male I must admit the visual appeal is important here as in other things we like to do .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

By the handful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

As the cookies emerge from the oven, arrange half upside down on wax paper. Place three chocolate chips on the flat side of each inverted cookie. Immediately place another cookie, right side-up, atop each inverted cookie. The three chips will melt and act as a makeshift mortar to secure the two cookies by their flat sides. I call it the Jupiter II technique. I invented it when I was six. Each mouthful is laden with cookie-top goodness...

My wife's Toll House are my favorite. Her Snicker Doodles could cause peace in the Middle East.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Following your argument we should have the soup with the spoon facing down.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> As the cookies emerge from the oven, arrange half upside down on wax paper. Place three chocolate chips on the flat side of each inverted cookie. Immediately place another cookie, right side-up, atop each inverted cookie. The three chips will melt and act as a makeshift mortar to secure the two cookies by their flat sides. I call it the Jupiter II technique. I invented it when I was six. Each mouthful is laden with cookie-top goodness...
> 
> My wife's Toll House are my favorite. Her Snicker Doodles could cause peace in the Middle East.


I'm stunned... I've got to try this!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy wife, happy life 

Mine never leaves any cookies for me...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm with you Bro. The axiom is that life is short so eat dessert first. The corollary is life is uncertain so eat the best part first. That's why people unscrew Oreos..


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Another great dilemma of life is how do you eat sunny side up eggs? This defines people. Yolk first? White first? A mix of both? With bread? With fork and knife or with a spoon? Hmmm... Questions, questions...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

By the time I remove it from my coffee, it doesn't matter. 8>)


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I say you eat it however you like, bro! You're the boss!!!

Wait....Is she going to see this?????? You better eat that cookie right side up like your wife says!!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I agree with Cjw, if you eat a bunch of them you can mix up the orientation so you get the best of all possible sides


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am generally sneaking them out of the cookie jar late at night, in the dark, so I am not sure how I eat them....just quietly.

GP


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Wow! A lot of traditionalists on the SSF! I did tell my wife about the poll, and she has been unbearably smug about the number of you advocating for traditional cookie consumption techniques. I'm not ready to concede the point to her yet though! I'm starting a two week, highly scientific study where I attempt eating cookies with proper orientation, upside down, dunked, not dunked, etc. I'm going to need several different types too... to make the experiment as comprehensive as possible...

I'll probably end up eating hundreds... *sigh*... but we must be willing to suffer for the advancement of science!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

My favorite way to eat a cookie is to stab the Oreo Creme with a fork, submerge in icy milk and wait for the bubbles to stop.

Clean fingers and perfect texture every time.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

We get Tam-Tmas. A chocolate covered chocolate biscuit. Bet the ends of - suck your hot beverage of choice through like a straw (one time only!) - then dunk the cookie in your mouth and chew.


----------

